# 135vdc mini vacuum pump



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone used the surplus center 135vdc mini vacuum pump on a 96v system for the brakes? I was wondering if this vacuum pump will work ok on 96vdc. 
https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=4-1801&catname=air


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

there is a pump on ebay that looks awfully similar to the surplus center one, my guess is that its the same pump but marked up to $90. The seller is suggesting that the pump works from 70vdc to 135, but before i purchase the pump i would feel a lot better if anyone else has tried it with any success?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-box-DC-.../200632434724?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item2eb6a00024


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. I think you're right about it being the same pump with a mark-up. I wouldn't put a pump that's marked "intermittent duty" on the brakes. It might also be kinda loud. 

I would go for a proper pump designed diesel car brakes. Maybe one of these: http://motors.desc.shop.ebay.com/eBay-Motors-/6000/i.html?LH_TitleDesc=1&_nkw="electric+vacuum+pump"

JR


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

JRoque said:


> Hi. I think you're right about it being the same pump with a mark-up. I wouldn't put a pump that's marked "intermittent duty" on the brakes. It might also be kinda loud.
> 
> I would go for a proper pump designed diesel car brakes. Maybe one of these: http://motors.desc.shop.ebay.com/eBay-Motors-/6000/i.html?LH_TitleDesc=1&_nkw="electric+vacuum+pump"
> 
> JR


I entirely agree but would like to add, be careful with your search as vacuum pumps designed for HVAC and 4wd systems on diesel vehicles are also not suitable for braking systems. Make sure you get a pump that is designed for brakes.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

Why would intermittent duty be a problem? would it not be running intermittently with a reservoir in an EV? I do like this pump because it does not add to the load on the 12v system, what i do need to know is if it can operate at a lower voltage.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

They also have a wasco vacuum switch at the surplus center website, would this kind of switch work in an ev application? perhaps with the 135vdc pump? 
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=11-2344&catname=electric


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a set of 3 of those that pull a pvc 4x18 reservoir down to 20 in/hg in about 5 seconds. They have worked great so far. I am running them on 144v with no problem. I would think 96v would be ok too. They are so cheap I think its worth trying. The intermittent running has not been an issue because the booster and res store enough vac for 2 or 3 good pedal stomps. 

That Wasco switch looks to be set too low to work. You want to shoot for at least 17"Hg. There are higher Hg ones out there but they are not 7 bucks like that one. 

I trigger mine using a variable voltage switch hooked to a MAP (vac) sensor. Sensor sends out 0-5v signal depending on vac and the switch is adjustable to any voltage along the way. Costs about $50 for the switch but the MAP sensors are plentiful in the junkyard and rarely go bad.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

DanGT86 said:


> I have a set of 3 of those that pull a pvc 4x18 reservoir down to 20 in/hg in about 5 seconds.


THREE? did you find that fewer than three was just too slow?




DanGT86 said:


> I trigger mine using a variable voltage switch hooked to a MAP (vac) sensor. Sensor sends out 0-5v signal depending on vac and the switch is adjustable to any voltage along the way. Costs about $50 for the switch but the MAP sensors are plentiful in the junkyard and rarely go bad.


could you show, or link to, something showing how you are sensing/switching? I'm interested in alternatives....

The defacto standard square-d switch + Gast pump ends up costing several hundred dollars retail.... I have been considering buying an alternate pump like a Dorman : http://www.ebay.com/itm/DORMAN-904-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr as they are less than $60.... but still require switch and reservoir I think.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

the dormans don't quite cut it, probably why he went to 3 paralleled. I got 3 tries off the ranger booster until it ran out of vacuum for about a couple of minutes. I also had a 4.5 X 19 inch reservoir.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> the dormans don't quite cut it, probably why he went to 3 paralleled. I got 3 tries off the ranger booster until it ran out of vacuum for about a couple of minutes. I also had a 4.5 X 19 inch reservoir.


wow, but MINUTES to pull down? what kind of switch were you using, and what vacuum were you set to pull? I can't tell from the Dorman's whether there is a switch, or not.


the Gast takes maybe 10 seconds to pull into my 4"x12ish reservoir. But I had to de-rate my target vacuum to 13" because I am at 7000' elevation.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

I used three of them because I was in a hurry to get the car running and it was cold outside and I was machining a bracket to hold them so I didn't want to do the job twice. Probably a little overkill but they don't draw much current so I wasn't too worried about overdoing it. 

Here is a link to the variable voltage switch that I am using. The online store is kinda hard to use. I will email them and see if they still have these. I would like to know myself. 

http://autospeed.com.au/cms/title_The-Simple-Voltage-Switch/A_2476/article.html

It can be set to trigger at any rising or falling voltage and has adjustable hysteresis so I have it come on at 15 in and go off at 20. The kit comes with the board and all of the components and you just solder it all together. 

It can be hooked up to any voltage source so I used a vac sensor from a GM. They have a 3 wire hookup: 5v in, ground, and 0-5 volts out depending on the vacuum. The 5v in I got from the 12v batt through a voltage regulator, the ground goes to the chassis, and the 0-5v out goes to the switch board input.

One of these days I am going to look up all of the components from that switch kit and see if I can beat the price buying them from an electronics catalog and having someone print the circuit boards. It was only 30 but after shipping it was closer to 50.

Works great and is infinitely adjustable.


----------



## jmcginley (Mar 8, 2008)

I run one of these on a 120 volt pack. Reservoir is 4 inch pvc about 18 inches long. It takes a few seconds to get the vacuum to 5 in, maybe 10 seconds to 10 in. It's loud, but it's cheap and it works fine.


----------

